# The first crop of the season headed for the freezer.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2016)

Today I pulled the pearl onions from my veggie garden, blanched them and put them in pound packages for my freezer. Some will be used for my creamed onions on Thanksgiving Day. Sure beats buying them at that time and having to peel and prepare them. When the time comes all I have to do is boil them up a bit,drain, and throw them in the cream sauce. The tomatoes are a bit slow though.  My Hollyhocks near my shed are looking pretty this year also. They come back every year. I may add a few new colors next year.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Beautiful Ruth!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 25, 2016)

Great pictures Ruth! This is a terrific year for gardening. One of the tomato plants has at least a dozen already. I'll have to post pics later. But everything is growing like crazy


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2016)

I love pearl onions with potatoes and some cheese sprinkled on top.


----------

